# Calling John Williams Fans - Whats this cue called?



## Smikes77 (Feb 11, 2021)

I think it`s from Raiders but not sure. I have a vague recollection that it goes from i to #iv?


----------



## Smikes77 (Feb 11, 2021)

I was thinking of this one about 3 minutes in...


----------

